# Disaster strikes - SeaMonkey removed from ports tree



## trev (Jul 4, 2019)

Without warning, like most disasters, SeaMonkey was deleted from the ports tree overnight. No note in UPDATING which I check before each port upgrade run.

I'm using the same mail spool dating back to Netscape Communicator on Windows NT in 1996.

Fear not, I've rescued my SeaMonkey port from the previous day's snapshot and archived it forever 

Just a heads-up for any other diehards...


----------



## Lamia (Jul 4, 2019)

I just tried installing and using it yesterday. 
Interestingly, that was the first time ever...
It failed it's purpose like others.


----------



## ivosevb (Jul 4, 2019)

freshports.org
03.07.2019. www/seamonkey: remove port

Upstream has poor history of delivering security fixes on time.
2.49.4 was released almost 1 year ago. While 2.49.5 with 60.2
backports is planned[1] it's at least 1 month away while ESR60
will reach EOL in 2 months. By the time 2.57.0 arrives it'll
also be vulnerable.


----------



## kb6rxe (Jul 11, 2019)

I have been using Seamonkey forever. What is a good replacement that has most of the same features, like mail


----------



## trev (Jul 12, 2019)

I've never found a SeaMonkey replacement or indeed replacements.

I did briefly try ThunderBird (email) and Firefox (web) but ThunderBird trashed my mail spool (twice in two weeks) which is something that has _never_ happened through Netscape Communicator, Mozilla Application Suite, SeaMonkey. 

As for SeaMonkey being "unmaintained upstream" that's strictly not true. It is being maintained, it just has not had an release after SeaMonkey was removed from Mozilla Foundation infrastructure as there have been replacement infrastructure issues. 

See more: 
o https://blog.seamonkey-project.org/2019/02/18/all-humors-aside/
o https://wiki.mozilla.org/SeaMonkey/StatusMeetings/2019-06-30


----------



## kb6rxe (Jul 12, 2019)

I was planning to upgrade my FreeBSD 11.0 box to 12.0 but will wait to see if Seamonkey returns.
I was able to get Opera to run but it is flawed. Chromium has errors and FireFox also is missing.


----------



## kb6rxe (Jul 12, 2019)

I was able to compile Seamonkey from ports but I can only start it by typing /usr/local/bin/seamonkey. Otherwise I get a "Could not find the Mozilla runtime".
Chrome and Opera seem to work ok today.


----------



## trev (Jul 17, 2019)

```
trev@shadow [/tmp] $ ls -l /usr/local/bin/seamonkey
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  34 27 May 12:08 /usr/local/bin/seamonkey -> /usr/local/lib/seamonkey/seamonkey
```

I start it from my TWM menu thus: 

```
"Seamonkey"     f.exec "/usr/local/bin/seamonkey &"
```

Never been an issue.


----------



## Spartrekus (Jul 17, 2019)

trev said:


> I'm using the same mail spool dating back to Netscape Communicator on Windows NT in 1996.


old stuffs aren't that bad - when we still have the source code.

Netscape Communicator is quite old no?


----------



## trev (Jul 17, 2019)

Indeed - I was using the Netcsape Communicator beta on Windows NT in 1996. When it was open sourced around 2000, Mozilla rewrote most of it and renamed it the Mozilla Application Suite.  Of course Mozilla discontinued that in 2006 to concentrate on Firefox and Thunderbird, and SeaMonkey was born.  Due to a recent, I gather required, move off Mozilla infrastructure releases have stalled while new infrastructure is setup, a process which has not been what one might call smooth.

I have donated to the SeaMonkey Association and live in hope that releases will resume in the not too distant future.


----------



## JLAIP (Jul 17, 2019)

That really sucks. I was just about to re-install it and it's gone! For those of us running on limited hardware, Seamonkey was a compelling Firefox replacement. I've not found any other browser that provides as much with such a minimal resource requirement. I hope the powers that be can figure out a way to reinstate Seamonkey.....soon.

It's always something...ugh.


----------



## Crivens (Jul 17, 2019)

Thanks for the heads up. Gotta pin that port first thing after breakfast. If it does not return, what then? Firefox with the auto-disable of the MITM warner?


----------



## shepper (Jul 17, 2019)

I believe that the new rust-based build code cannot be adapted into Seamonkey.  The upshot is that Seamonkey will not receive any security updates/bug fixes going forward.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jul 18, 2019)

I've seen seamonkey compile problems before. That's why i switched to thunderbird, which works fine for me. 
I think thunderbird has the best calender function also.


----------



## trev (Jul 18, 2019)

shepper said:


> I believe that the new rust-based build code cannot be adapted into Seamonkey.  The upshot is that Seamonkey will not receive any security updates/bug fixes going forward.



Any evidence for your conclusion? 
There are SeaMonkey 2.53, 2.57 and trunk branches bring worked on, compilations for Linux, Windows, macOS but alas not FreeBSD are available at http://www.wg9s.com/


----------



## shepper (Jul 19, 2019)

> Any evidence for your conclusion?


NetBSD pkgsrc-users
Plus review the mozilla support policy
Firefox 52


----------



## PMc (Jul 21, 2019)

trev said:


> Without warning, like most disasters, SeaMonkey was deleted from the ports tree overnight.



Actually there was a warning, albeit only in commitlog:

```
Revision 497995  Fri Apr  5 22:21:12 2019 UTC
www/{palemoon,seamonkey}: put on a deathbed

No point in keeping abandonware only to delay Mk/bsd.gecko.mk cleanup.
SeaMonkey is unlikely to escape the rabbit hole of technical debt and
PaleMoon is unlikely to be friendly to BSDs (or packagers in general).
```



> Fear not, I've rescued my SeaMonkey port from the previous day's snapshot and archived it forever



The real problem is, it doesn't build anymore with 11.3


----------



## Phishfry (Jul 21, 2019)

I wonder if I could pull off a 11.2 to 11.3 `freebsd-update` with my locked Seamonkey package?
Sounds like a disaster waiting.


----------



## Minbari (Jul 21, 2019)

Phishfry said:


> I wonder if I could pull off a 11.2 to 11.3 `freebsd-update` with my locked Seamonkey package?
> Sounds like a disaster waiting.


Since is not a major version update (you are using the same ABI) there is no need to lock or run `pkg-static upgrade -f`. So Seamonkey should work OK on 11.3.


----------



## trev (Jul 21, 2019)

PMc said:


> The real problem is, it doesn't build anymore with 11.3



Oh yes it will 

You just need to tweak the Makefile thus:

MOZ_OPTIONS+=   --enable-application=suite *--disable-startupcache*

and she's apples as they say here downunder.


----------



## trev (Jul 21, 2019)

Phishfry said:


> I wonder if I could pull off a 11.2 to 11.3 `freebsd-update` with my locked Seamonkey package?
> Sounds like a disaster waiting.



I upgraded my 11.2-STABLE to 11.3-STABLE via source and Seamonkey is still ticking along without any issue or need to rebuild.


----------



## Phishfry (Jul 22, 2019)

Well that gave me some breathing room. `freebsd-update upgrade -r 11.3-RELEASE` had no qualms with packages.

I really only have one primary desktop this affects. I tried using netsurf and iridium for daily use. Neither pleases me.
netsurf is great for html man pages. It really seems to choke for much internet content.


----------



## evilive (Jul 24, 2019)

My favorite web browser..


----------



## trev (Aug 6, 2019)

Alas, with the latest ports tree updates, the SeaMonkey build on 11.3-STABLE is still successful, but it now core dumps when run. I restored from my trusty backups - those things you don't need until you do need them, rather like insurance.

Curiously, SeaMonkey is still compiling and running in my FreeBSD 12-STABLE environment as of yesterday.

The other major difference between 11.3-STABLE and 12-STABLE is that the base llvm compiler is at v8.0.0 on 11.3, but  v6.0.1 on 12-STABLE which seems a tad odd.


----------



## badbrain (Aug 6, 2019)

trev said:


> The other major difference between 11.3-STABLE and 12-STABLE is that the base llvm compiler is at v8.0.0 on 11.3, but  v6.0.1 on 12-STABLE which seems a tad odd.


11.3 is released recently and 12 is released on 2018.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 6, 2019)

trev said:


> but v6.0.1 on 12-STABLE which seems a tad odd.


You have an old 12-STABLE.


```
dice@molly:~ % uname -a
FreeBSD molly.dicelan.home 12.0-STABLE FreeBSD 12.0-STABLE r350537 MOLLY  amd64
dice@molly:~ % clang --version
FreeBSD clang version 8.0.1 (tags/RELEASE_801/final 366581) (based on LLVM 8.0.1)
Target: x86_64-unknown-freebsd12.0
Thread model: posix
InstalledDir: /usr/bin
dice@molly:~ %
```

Not sure when it was updated, it was a few weeks ago I think.


----------



## trev (Aug 7, 2019)

Curious.

FreeBSD ghost 12.0-STABLE FreeBSD 12.0-STABLE #3 *r350546*: Sat Aug  3 12:22:45 AEST 2019
trev@shadow:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/MACMINI  amd64

[EDIT] Oops, looks like I built the world and the kernel, but forgot to install the world after rebooting with the new kernel. That'll teach me to $ make -j4 buildworld && make -j4 kernel instead of make -j4 buildworld && make -j4 buildkernel!


----------



## Phishfry (Aug 7, 2019)

I was strolling along fine until I ran `pkg upgrade` yesterday. My locked package of SeaMonkey was deleted.
Don't ask me how it became unlocked, but luckily another laptop had a seamonkey.txz in its /var/cache/pkg/ and I `scp`'ed the file over `pkg add`'ed it back but also needed to copy /usr/local/lib/libevent-2.1.so.6 over.
After that it was back to normal.
Trying out Otter-Browser as my refuge.


----------



## badbrain (Aug 7, 2019)

Phishfry said:


> I was strolling along fine until I ran `pkg upgrade` yesterday. My locked package of SeaMonkey was deleted.
> Don't ask me how it became unlocked, but luckily another laptop had a seamonkey.txz in its /var/cache/pkg/ and I `scp`'ed the file over `pkg add`'ed it back but also needed to copy /usr/local/lib/libevent-2.1.so.6 over.
> After that it was back to normal.
> Trying out Otter-Browser as my refuge.


I don't know why but I don't like Otter much.


----------



## cabriofahrer (Aug 23, 2019)

I am outraged!!! Thank god I decided to have a look at what pkg upgrade was actually going to do today so I could stop it! I have so many passwords stored in Seamonkey for several sites and also bookmarks. So now I have to look in options/security/passwords and write them down all, or is thre an "export" function to use them in firefox? Can we start a petition here to make the port maintainers include seamonkey again??? I don't care much about security issues, I want to keep on using seamonkey!


----------



## hukadan (Aug 23, 2019)

cabriofahrer said:


> Can we start a petition here to make the port maintainers include seamonkey again


So, if I understand correctly, you want to start a petition to make others do, on their spare time (remember, port maintainers are volunteers),  what you do not want to do. You have everything you need to make a port and shoot yourself in the foot.


cabriofahrer said:


> I don't care much about security issues, I want to keep on using seamonkey!


Fine, just stop upgrading your system.


----------



## cabriofahrer (Aug 23, 2019)

What kind of answer is that? If everybody here was able to make ports themselves, nobody would complain. Some people sometimes just seem to forget that others are just end-users.


----------



## hukadan (Aug 23, 2019)

cabriofahrer said:


> Some people sometimes just seem to forget that others are just end-users.


There is nothing wrong in being end-users. But in open source project, you ask, you do not require. So there is no point in starting a petition _to make someone_ else do something for you. And if the request is based on the hypothesis that "I don't care much about security issues", you are pretty much on your own.


----------



## cabriofahrer (Aug 23, 2019)

I am sorry if by my post I have violated some convention. I thought a petition was "asking", or at least making aware that there are users that feel left down and would like to continue using a certain software. And I don't think it is just for me, I did not even start this thread, so there are others affected.


----------



## hukadan (Aug 23, 2019)

Well, according to the Cambridge dictionary:


> make _sb_ do _sth : to *force* someone or something to do something: _


So in your wording, it was more a petition to force him, not to ask him, hence the misunderstanding.

There have been several threads now asking how to continue using unsupported software. At the moment, there are 2749 ports that depend directly on lang/python27 and I assume a lot of them do not come with other flavors (by picking randomly among them). This version of python will become unsupported starting from 1 January 2020 and there is a risk to see more of those threads popping up here and there.

I don't see why we would ask a port maintainer to maintain a port if, according to him, it represents a security problem. Prove him wrong on that matter and he might reconsider. But if the only reason you give him is "It's convenient and I don't care about security", I doubt he is gonna change his mind.


----------



## PMc (Aug 23, 2019)

cabriofahrer said:


> What kind of answer is that? If everybody here was able to make ports themselves, nobody would complain. Some people sometimes just seem to forget that others are just end-users.



And what kind of obligation would there be? I always considered the whole project as a gift - as something I get without doing anything for. And I am respectful and thankful for that.

If people deside to drop this piece of software, then one can either accept it, or fix it. I suppose nobody has tagged You an "end-user" and insisted that that has to stay that way.


----------



## shkhln (Aug 23, 2019)

cabriofahrer said:


> If everybody here was able to make ports themselves, nobody would complain.



Technically, it's possible to complain about submitted patches not getting reviewed and merged (or even rejected for that matter).


----------



## trev (Aug 24, 2019)

The good news is that SeaMonkey still compiles and runs successfully under FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE-p9 GENERIC  amd64 after the following tweak:

In /usr/ports/Mk/bsd.gecko.mk, *temporarily* comment out  the line:

_webp_MOZ_OPTIONS=     --with-system-webp_

otherwise the build fails almost immediately with "unknown option --with-system-webp".

More good news from the SeaMonkey blog:



> rg                            |                                August 16, 2019 at 8:57 pm
> 
> Full theme support is only dead after 2.57 (ESR60) There are currently no plans and no manpower to tackle post 60 releases. We will first do 2.53 and 2.57 (*including at least security backports*) and then see what the future brings. And no that does not mean that SeaMonkey is dead!


----------



## cabriofahrer (Aug 24, 2019)

hukadan said:


> I don't see why we would ask a port maintainer to maintain a port if, according to him, it represents a security problem. Prove him wrong on that matter and he might reconsider. But if the only reason you give him is "It's convenient and I don't care about security", I doubt he is gonna change his mind.



I guess that I have to admit that my statement about security yesterday was not very wise and more a result of my shock at that moment. But I do remember seeing messages after installing packages with warnings considering security issues, so why could this not have been done with seamonkey as well? A message with a warning thus leaving it up to the end-user if he wants to continue using it or not?

And, if I may ask, which security problems are there with the obviously outdated version of seamonkey?



trev said:


> The good news is that SeaMonkey still compiles and runs successfully under FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE-p9 GENERIC amd64 after the following tweak:
> 
> In /usr/ports/Mk/bsd.gecko.mk, *temporarily* comment out the line:
> 
> ...



So how exactly do you do that, when in the portstree the folder "seamonkey" does not even exist anymore?

And in reference to the good news from the seamonkey blog, does this mean that the port would be included again in the future, when the security issues are fixed?


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Aug 24, 2019)

cabriofahrer said:


> I don't care much about security issues, I want to keep on using seamonkey!



And this is precisely why I have a job.


----------



## obsigna (Aug 24, 2019)

`# mkdir -p /root/ports/www`
`# svn checkout https://svn.freebsd.org/ports/branches/2019Q2/www/seamonkey \
/root/ports/www/seamonkey`
`# cd /root/ports/www/seamonkey`
`# sed -e 's|.include "${.CURDIR}/../../|".include /usr/ports/|' -i "" Makefile`
`# make config`
`# make DISABLE_VULNERABILITIES=yes`
`# make install clean`


----------



## Lupin_IV (Sep 12, 2019)

In the meanwhile Seamonkey 2.49.5 has been released...


----------



## yuripv (Sep 12, 2019)

What is so great in seamonkey that is missing from modern Firefox?


----------



## cabriofahrer (Sep 12, 2019)

Lupin_IV said:


> In the meanwhile Seamonkey 2.49.5 has been released...



Does that mean it can be included in the ports again?



yuripv said:


> What is so great in seamonkey that is missing from modern Firefox?



It's the whole look and feel that barely has changed since the old Netscape. Especially the menus for the settings/preferences are clearly arranged and I find my way much better than in the modern settings of firefox and thunderbird. I like the fact that the e-mail client is integrated and that therefore, you can send a webpage (not just a link) directly as an e-mail.


----------



## PMc (Sep 12, 2019)

yuripv said:


> What is so great in seamonkey that is missing from modern Firefox?



It contains a netnews reader. Netnews is still a practical solution to collect system reports, mailinglists and other repeating textual reports into a common browseable structure, and even reply to them. Certainly there are other approaches possible, and likely there are other netnews readers available, but then that makes a bit of work.


----------



## Lupin_IV (Sep 12, 2019)

cabriofahrer said:


> Does that mean it can be included in the ports again?



I really hope so!


----------



## Phishfry (Sep 15, 2019)

yuripv said:


> What is so great in seamonkey that is missing from modern Firefox?


Wow where do I start.
I just setup Ubuntu for a client and it seems like every version FF are changing where the Privacy and Security settings are located.
This is not an accident. The Mozilla Foundation is driven by money, not your privacy.
A simple glance at the 'Search Providers' list should be a big-ole-cluebat.
Amazon and Ebay are not search engines. PERIOD.
The Mozilla Foundation is paid-off by these companies to include them.

The Mozilla Foundation and Firefox have lost their way.
That is what pisses me off by removing the real "community built Mozilla port"(Seamonkey).
Firefox is changing so rapidly that SeaMonkey can't keep up. Some of these changes are really bad for us users.
I am well aware of SeaMonkeys vulnerabilities. I am grown up and can manage risk. Please don't try and be my nanny.


----------



## aht0 (Sep 15, 2019)

SirDice said:


> You have an old 12-STABLE.
> ..
> Not sure when it was updated, it was a few weeks ago I think.


Make it a "few months" and then some. I noticed newer LLVM some time in the middle of an April (12-STABLE)


----------



## evilive (Oct 3, 2019)

cabriofahrer said:


> Does that mean it can be included in the ports again?


Yes, it does mean this. SeaMonkey should be where it belongs - in FreeBSD ports, since it's a living, maintained project. It's so easy to dismiss some software because the frequency of its update cycle may not be on par with that of its major counterparts, but it's not a good reason for deleting it from FreeBSD ports with such explanation, when there's plenty of bizarre old browsers available via the ports - and no one raises a question of their vulnerabilities?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 3, 2019)

evilive said:


> Yes, it does mean this. SeaMonkey should be where it belongs - in FreeBSD ports, since it's a living, maintained project.


Does this mean you're volunteering to maintain that port? Even if the port was resurrected it's still going to need a maintainer. Without a maintainer it's going to become stale again, and eventually it will be removed. Again. 



evilive said:


> when there's plenty of bizarre old browsers available via the ports - and no one raises a question of their vulnerabilities?


Which ones?


----------



## evilive (Oct 3, 2019)

SirDice said:


> Which ones?


Dillo, edbrowse, netrik, (And opera? Gee I didn't know there was opera. What even is this version? Its last update was 10 months ago) 5 seconds of searching already give you some suspicious software. 



SirDice said:


> Does this mean you're volunteering to maintain that port?


Sorry, I didn't write a single line of code in my life, do I look like a maintainer? It's possible to simply put SeaMonkey back into the ports as unmaintained.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Oct 3, 2019)

evilive said:


> It's so easy to dismiss some software because the frequency of its update cycle may not be on par with that of its major counterparts, but it's not a good reason for deleting it from FreeBSD ports with such explanation, when there's plenty of bizarre old browsers available via the ports - and no one raises a question of their vulnerabilities?



ports-mgmt/portmaster will refuse to build a port when it's marked vulnerable or stop the build when a dependency that comes is marked as such. pkg will install the port even if there are vulnerabilities then `# pkg audit -F` will flag it the next time you run it. If you choose to run a browser or system with a known vulnerability it's your decision. The port maintainer decided it was not a good one:



> Upstream has poor history of delivering security fixes on time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





evilive said:


> Dillo, edbrowse, netrik, (And opera? Gee I didn't know there was opera. What even is this version? Its last update was 10 months ago) 5 seconds of searching already give you some suspicious software.



You can tell when a port is marked vulnerable by checking it at freshports.org. None of those are listed as such.


----------



## evilive (Oct 3, 2019)

couldn't he just mark it as "unmaintained" and leave it be if he didn't like it anymore?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 4, 2019)

evilive said:


> couldn't he just mark it as "unmaintained" and leave it be if he didn't like it anymore?


Then who's going to do the updates when a new version comes out? An unmaintained port is just that, unmaintained. So it will sit there, never getting an update. Eventually build errors will happen or major security issues and the port will be marked as BROKEN or VULNERABLE. If it's in that state long enough it will get removed.


----------



## evilive (Oct 4, 2019)

well, I think there are some FreeBSD users who understand how the system and its ports work better than me and who are interested in SeaMonkey, perhaps some of them will eventually add SeaMonkey's newer version to the ports.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Oct 4, 2019)

I'd use it too if they put it back in the ports tree and it was kept updated for vulnerabilities. I had it on all my laptops for months and it went without one. When they removed it from the ports tree so did I.

I'm more forlorned about the recent loss of XMMS. I had used it since I started using Linux and can find a screenshot from 2002 with it running. It wasn't vulnerable but went without a Maintainer for years and was eventually purged from ports.

Now I use www/firefox-esr and multimedia/audacious and they serve my purpose. It's not like I'm going to stop using FreeBSD because a leaf I love falls from the ports tree.


----------



## trev (Oct 5, 2019)

SeaMonkey 2.49 Ports Build Recipe
======================

1. Install clang 6.0.1 - clang 8.x and 9.x cause it to coredump on startup (I didn't try 7.x given the hours it takes to build clang).

2. Tweak /etc/make.conf by *temporarily* adding:


```
CC=clang60
CXX=clang++60
CPP=clang-cpp60
```

so that the ports build will use clang6. Note: you will need to comment this out after building so that other ports build with the latest and maybe not so greatest clang version.

2. Tweak  /usr/ports/Mk/bsd.gecko.mk, *temporarily* to comment out  the line:

_webp_MOZ_OPTIONS=     --with-system-webp_

otherwise the build fails almost immediately with "unknown option --with-system-webp".

3. Tweak the /usr/ports/www/seamonkey/Makefile thus:

MOZ_OPTIONS+=   --enable-application=suite *--disable-startupcache*

4. `make DISABLE_VULNERABILITIES=yes`

5. It will fail due to an unknown option "-- enable-rust-simd". This is expected. You now need to tweak /usr/ports/www/seamonkey/work/seamonkey-2.49.4/.mozconfig to remove the option `ac_add_options --enable-rust-simd`

6. `make DISABLE_VULNERABILITIES=yes` and install when finished.


I'd volunteer to maintain it if I knew what I was doing, but I know just enough to be dangerous


----------



## rigoletto@ (Oct 5, 2019)

Trihexagonal said:


> I'm more forlorned about the recent loss of XMMS.



audio/xmms2


----------



## digital-freak (Oct 6, 2019)

trev said:


> SeaMonkey 2.49 Ports Build Recipe
> ======================
> 
> 1. Install clang 6.0.1 - clang 8.x and 9.x cause it to coredump on startup (I didn't try 7.x given the hours it takes to build clang).
> ...



Thanx for these simple recipe. And i have some little additions:

1. In /etc/make.conf use this options for building www/seamonkey with clang60

```
.if ${.CURDIR:M*/www/seamonkey*}
CC=clang60
CXX=clang++60
CPP=clang-cpp60
.endif
```

2. In www/seamonkey/Makefile unset *webp_MOZ_OPTIONS* by adding:

```
webp_MOZ_OPTIONS=
```
at the end

3. In /usr/ports/Mk/bsd.gecko.mk, *temporarily* to comment out  the lines:

```
. if ${ARCH:Maarch64} || ${MACHINE_CPU:Msse2}
MOZ_OPTIONS+=  --enable-rust-simd
. endi
```

because the build fails immediately with

```
make: "/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.gecko.mk" line 284: Malformed conditional (${ARCH:Maarch64} || ${MACHINE_CPU:Msse2})
```


----------



## cabriofahrer (Dec 12, 2019)

I still miss seamonkey. So what is the status now? Will it ever come back or not? Could someone who is in charge of this at least please leave an official statement?


----------



## shepper (Dec 12, 2019)

cabriofahrer said:


> I still miss seamonkey. So what is the status now? Will it ever come back or not?


I'm not in charge of this but it is that the port is dependent on upstream
Seamonkey Status meeting 12Dec2019

Enumerated in the above link are setting up a source repository, migrating the source code and implementing a new build system.  None of these are trivial.
They seem to have some financial support - ?enough?


----------



## trev (Dec 12, 2019)

shepper said:


> They seem to have some financial support - ?enough?



If you use and value SeaMonkey, then you should donate. I have (several times this year). See: https://www.seamonkey-project.org/donate/


----------



## Phishfry (Jan 18, 2020)

Recently a beta version has been released.




__





						SeaMonkey 2.53.1 Release Notes
					






					www.seamonkey-project.org
				



So I assume gecko@ has written SeaMonkey off ?
I wonder if Ravenports has a working SeaMonkey.
I would be willing to pay for this port to be added back to our tree.


----------



## trev (Jan 19, 2020)

Phishfry said:


> I would be willing to pay for this port to be added back to our tree.



+1


----------



## trev (Mar 15, 2020)

An additional tweak is needed to compile SeaMonkey on FreeBSD 12.1p2:

/usr/ports/www/seamonkey/work/seamonkey-2.49.4/mozilla/media/mtransport/third_party/nICEr/src/stun/stun.h


```
$ diff stun.h.orig stun.h.patched 
44c44
< #if !defined(__OpenBSD__) && !defined(__NetBSD__)
---
> #ifdef DARWIN
```

Patch purloined from https://hg.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/rev/c8773774d969


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Mar 15, 2020)

On a fresh v 12.1 the build failed 4 minutes in.  Anyone that has built it, is it packageable and postable somewhere?


----------



## Phishfry (Mar 15, 2020)

I manually downloaded all the txz files from the old repository and `pkg add` them and then lock the packages.
Here for FreeBSD 12:


			Index of /FreeBSD:12:amd64/release_0/
		


Here for FreeBSD 11:


			Index of /FreeBSD:11:amd64/release_3/
		


It took quite a while to keep running `pkg add` to get all the dependency files needed but it was worth it to me.
I thought about scripting it. I did have to force (-f) a few.
I have two different versions of some applications/libraries  but I don't care.

Here is an example:
`fetch https://pkg.freebsd.org/FreeBSD:12:amd64/release_0/All/seamonkey-2.49.4_14.txz`
`pkg add seamonkey-2,49,4.txz`
It will tell you what is missing. For example ffmpeg.
Then download and install all dependencies:
`fetch https://pkg.freebsd.org/FreeBSD:12:amd64/release_0/All/ffmpeg-4.0.3,1.txz`
`pkg add ffmpeg-4.0.3,1.txz`
Then rerun pkg add to see what more is needed.
`pkg add seamonkey-2,49,4.txz`


Note the FreeBSD 11 repository has a newer SeaMonkey version than FreeBSD 12 due to date of the repository.


----------



## trev (Mar 15, 2020)

jb_fvwm2 said:


> On a fresh v 12.1 the build failed 4 minutes in.  Anyone that has built it, is it packageable and postable somewhere?



What was the error? Provide the error and I'm sure I can get your source build to be successful.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Mar 16, 2020)

trev said:


> What was the error? Provide the error and I'm sure I can get your source build to be successful.


I went to reproduce it and it built and installed successfully, vs the downloaded package which needs a so.62 where an so.65 is already installed and does not run at first.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (May 3, 2020)

`nano /etc/libmap.conf`  editing still allows this build here, recently, to continue working... I hope others in this thread will persist in eventually re adding it to the ports tree?


----------



## trev (May 3, 2020)

It no longer builds on 12.1-STABLE  

There is no problem on 12.1-RELEASE with the above workarounds.


----------



## evilive (Jan 3, 2021)

It's SeaMonkey 2.53.5 now. They are going to release 2.53.6 soon. They've already moved to a newer codebase and updated it significantly, I think now nothing technical stops SeaMonkey from being included in FreeBSD ports.


----------



## cabriofahrer (Jan 4, 2021)

Hopefully, that would be nice. Meanwhile I have got used to Firefox and Thunderbird, but maybe I would switch back to Seamonkey.


----------



## NickKostirya (Jan 5, 2021)

Hello.

I made seamonkey-2.53.5 port. 
It is a primitive port without options (alsa used for audio).


			https://embroidery-kits.com/pub/FreeBSD/ports/seamonkey-2.53.5.tgz
		

I tested it on FreeBSD 12.1 (i386)

P.S.
The seamonkey 2.53.6 has a different src structure and we will can use the gecko port for it.


----------



## cabriofahrer (Jan 5, 2021)

NickKostirya said:


> It is a primitive port without options (alsa used for audio)


Hold on, does this mean that oss will not work, which is actually the standard in FreeBSD, while ALSA is actually not of interest here?


----------



## Phishfry (Jan 5, 2021)

How about a amd64 build for testing please.


----------



## NickKostirya (Jan 6, 2021)

cabriofahrer said:


> Hold on, does this mean that oss will not work, which is actually the standard in FreeBSD, while ALSA is actually not of interest here?


I have sound (by audio/alsa-lib port).
Firefox and SeaMonkey do not support OSS directly.
Although, maybe I didn't find this option.
And truss show that Firefox call alsa lib.


----------



## jmos (Jan 6, 2021)

Phishfry said:


> How about a amd64 build for testing please.


Tried it on a clean, up to date jail:

Crashes because a executable named "python" is wanted, but only "python3.7" existed. Okay, a simple symlink does the trick.

After that you'll get Pythons "the imp module is deprecated in favour of importlib" error. I'm out, here's someone needed who is used to work with Python.

(SCNR: Why the hell has Python a better reputation than PHP? With PHP I've seen none problem for years, even switching to PHP 8 works out of the box for all my huge applications (and that by having all errors and warnings activated!), but Python always runs into trouble… to me Python is the most incompatible, wonky scripting language.)


----------



## SirDice (Jan 6, 2021)

jmos said:


> Crashes because a executable named "python" is wanted, but only "python3.7" existed. Okay, a simple symlink does the trick.


Port needs to fix this.









						Chapter 17. Using USES Macros
					

USES macros make it easy to declare requirements and settings for a FreeBSD Port




					www.freebsd.org
				











						Chapter 17. Using USES Macros
					

USES macros make it easy to declare requirements and settings for a FreeBSD Port




					www.freebsd.org


----------



## NickKostirya (Jan 6, 2021)

This is not an official port. This is for anyone who wants to use seamonkey now.
There are Better install the notes from Firefox and python2.7


			mozilla-esr60: client.mk@4f509288cfcabfd5ce6a6f3f6b5e11d239781719
		

SeaMonkey 2.53.6 switch to mozilla as topsrcdir and component for building.
I see no reason to make a nice port for 2.53.5
I'm waiting for 2.53.6.


----------



## NickKostirya (Jan 6, 2021)

2.53.5.1 is broken on amd64.





						1677848 - Fail to buid release - type_traits - STL code can only be used with infallible ::operator  new()"
					

RESOLVED (nobody) in SeaMonkey - Build Config. Last updated 2021-07-27.




					bugzilla.mozilla.org


----------



## cabriofahrer (Jan 6, 2021)

jmos said:


> Why the hell has Python a better reputation than PHP? With PHP I've seen none problem for years, even switching to PHP 8 works out of the box for all my huge applications (and that by having all errors and warnings activated!), but Python always runs into trouble… to me Python is the most incompatible, wonky scripting language.)


Not that I know much about programming languages, but as much as I understand, PHP requires a webserver?


----------



## Alexander88207 (Jan 6, 2021)

cabriofahrer said:


> Not that I know much about programming languages, but as much as I understand, PHP requires a webserver?



Yep, PHP is a server-side programming language and therefore can only be run on a server.


----------



## jmos (Jan 6, 2021)

cabriofahrer said:


> Not that I know much about programming languages, but as much as I understand, PHP requires a webserver?


You can use it also for shell scripts - even GTK bindings f.e. exist to create GUI applications. It is not limited to webservers, and doesn't require a server at all.


----------



## PMc (Jan 6, 2021)

jmos said:


> (SCNR: Why the hell has Python a better reputation than PHP?



If you want a honest answer (and a strictly personal viewpoint): 

When I tried to do something with PHP, I found it just as chaotic as perl (which I don't like either) - a bunch of stuff thrown onto a pile until all that is required would be present, but with no integral vision.
For instance, I needed some pictures, so I found a piece in there that would handle jpeg, and another piece that would handle gif (I think it was these two) - and the library calls and syntax was all different with both - no clean structure in there whatsoever. These and similar observations led me to the opinion that the main reason why it works at all, is that internal structure gets thown away again after each web request.

With python I never tried to really work - but I wanted to add full GSSAPI/SPNEGO support into pgadmin4, so I had to work thru that source - and I managed to do it, and it was not a bad experience. This leads me to the impression that python is quite a bit better structured - because otherwise it would probably not even be possible to add such a rather delicate functionality into unknown code without having any prior experience with the language.

For my personal taste I would prefer ruby, as there is an integral vision: it is OO to the very core, it is so clear OO that even me as an old-school assembler+C guy find a liking in OO. Whereas I was once forced to do perl with OO in s big project, and that was probably the worst PITA I ever encountered.


----------



## Phishfry (Jan 7, 2021)

Back to SeaMonkey. I am interested in throwing some stimulus to anyone who gets this back into ports tree.


----------



## isseeder96 (Jan 20, 2021)

Gone on openbsd too..


----------



## trev (Jan 20, 2021)

Phishfry said:


> Back to SeaMonkey. I am interested in throwing some stimulus to anyone who gets this back into ports tree.


So am I.


----------



## evilive (Jan 23, 2021)

SeaMonkey 2.53.6 has been released


----------



## free-and-bsd (Feb 11, 2021)

Ha, I like it (tried on Win 10 Pro). It handles Yahoo! mail just handsom -- by refusing to load 'the very-very-very latest version' of that 'amazing and most advanced' web-mail and falling back to the older one. The one that actually works fine and doesn't hang the browser. I LOVE that approach. Oh, and it does the same to YouTube!! Firefox, for some reason or other, hangs on that site every other time. Seamonkey doesn't care. Good !!! My type of browser.

Just confrim, please, does it actually BUILD on 13.0+ using your instructions above?


----------



## trev (Feb 11, 2021)

No idea - I'm on 12.2-STABLE at present.


----------



## free-and-bsd (Feb 11, 2021)

Well, I see no reason why it shouldn't.


----------



## free-and-bsd (Feb 14, 2021)

free-and-bsd said:


> Well, I see no reason why it shouldn't.


Well it does not, after all. Looks for files that don't exist etc, and I think it's not linked to a particular FreeBSD version.


----------



## trev (Feb 25, 2021)

At the present I see three possible options for continuing with a recent FreeBSD SeaMonkey version:

1. NickKostirya creates a port of a recent version of SeaMonkey.
2. Use NetBSD’s pkgsrc tree as they have a recent version of SeaMonkey (not yet investigated).
3. I have communicated with someone who would create a FreeBSD SeaMonkey port for "$US 120/hour -- and this is, at least, several hours job, depending..."

Opinions?


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Feb 25, 2021)

In the port, [#3] could that person collect by putting where to donate
in the pkg-descr, and then update that file once he/she has been paid enough?


----------



## Phishfry (Feb 26, 2021)

You can count me in for a bounty.
The problem with outsourcing this is updates. Just porting one version is nice but we really need someone capable of updating it too.
So a continual pot might be needed for enticement.


----------



## Phishfry (Mar 1, 2021)

Money can be an uncomfortable topic. I would be willing to pay 60 bucks a year for SeaMonkey port.
Is that too little? Maybe I would pay $60 to get it back and $60 to keep it active. Not every release but some reasonable frequency.


----------



## Mjölnir (Mar 2, 2021)

Phishfry, most (all?) MUAs store the mail in a standard format, either _maildir_ or _mbox_.  I'd strongly guess _SeaMonkey_ is no exception here.  I.e. you can access your mail with many other MUAs as well.  There are several other very good, stable, robust & reliable MUAs available.  What's so special about _SeaMonkey_ that you can't exchange it with another tool?  EDIT To name a few: _ClawsMail, Evolution, Kontact/KMail._


----------



## Phishfry (Mar 2, 2021)

I don't use the mail function. I use claws-mail. I have been using Netscape Navigator since it came out. NCSA Mosaic before that.
I don't like change. Firefox seems to change settings every version. None of them useful to me.
Who in the world would hide the menu by default? Not Me. They have lost their way.
SeaMonkey on the other hand is built by real humans who are volunteers. They use a much saner set of defaults.
Same code base but different implementation.


----------



## mark_j (Mar 2, 2021)

The cynic in me thinks this:
Firefox exists solely at the behest of Alphabet, purely to stave off anti-trust procedures by the US dept of justice. It therefore does not care about pleasing its users or even considering function above form. It was a real alternative 10 years ago but now is just a horrid mish-mash of poor design, implementation and usability. Oh, and it's slow, bloated and junk.
One day I will tell you how I really think...


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Mar 3, 2021)

Phishfry said:


> Money can be an uncomfortable topic. I would be willing to pay 60 bucks a year for SeaMonkey port.
> Is that too little? Maybe I would pay $60 to get it back and $60 to keep it active. Not every release but some reasonable frequency.


Seconded.  I'm more than a little certain that more users than Phishfry and I
are willing to monetarily support seamonkey AND OTHER PORTS that are
deprecated by a python2.7 dependency to be re-added or continued to be
present in the ports tree.  Especially browsers, gui diff tools, ...


----------



## Mjölnir (Mar 3, 2021)

mark_j said:


> The cynic in me thinks this:
> Firefox exists solely at the behest of Alphabet, purely to stave off anti-trust procedures by the US dept of justice. It therefore does not care about pleasing its users or even considering function above form. It was a real alternative 10 years ago but now is just a horrid mish-mash of poor design, implementation and usability. Oh, and it's slow, bloated and junk.


+1, but...


mark_j said:


> One day I will tell you how I really think...


What hinders you to give a few hints?  If there're real hard reasons, just don't write such sentence at all, otherwise, it's just juvenile chit-chat à la _"I know more than you, but I can't tell you now"_.


----------



## mark_j (Mar 3, 2021)

Mjölnir said:


> +1, but...
> 
> What hinders you to give a few hints?  If there're real hard reasons, just don't write such sentence at all, otherwise, it's just juvenile chit-chat à la _"I know more than you, but I can't tell you now"_.


It's irony; and sarcastic as well...


----------



## trev (Mar 4, 2021)

Phishfry said:


> Money can be an uncomfortable topic. I would be willing to pay 60 bucks a year for SeaMonkey port.
> Is that too little? Maybe I would pay $60 to get it back and $60 to keep it active. Not every release but some reasonable frequency.


I'm willing to pay $A 100 (~$US 77) to get it back and again for ongoing annual support.

However, given the responses so far, the outcome is not looking rosy.

As for why I value SeaMonkey - it is sane (to me) in  the way it operates and what it does. As for the specific features that I've always valued:

* the ability to email pages or just links (File > Send page or File > Send link) from within the browser
* the extensive cookie manager
* the extensive image manager
* the extensive popup manager
* the password manager
* the email facility - Message > Edit message as new; Folder properties (eg retention settings are especially handy for mailing lists, cronjob emails etc); Message > Create filter from message; Tools > Message Filters; the fact that my current mail spool goes back to 1996 when I first started using Netscape Communicator on Windows before migrating to FreeBSD (my first FreeBSD 2.0 installation was in April 2005 according to my recently found notebook which was after Mark Williams COHERENT UNIX died and I bid farewell to UUCP for email).
* the Newsfeed facility which I use for forums, blogs and some mailing lists.
* I've never used the HTML Composer (except by accident  nor the Calendaring.

All of this in a program which has less overhead than Firefox and a more intuitive user interface.

As I also have access to macOS these days, courtesy of my stable of Mac minis the majority of which run FreeBSD, it may be that I fire up an official SeaMonkey there and move my mail spool over which would leave my FreeBSD systems as merely mail and web servers with some occasional Lazarus + Free Pascal programming. In some dark days past, I also experimented with loading my mail spool into Apple Mail which, much to my surprise, worked almost perfectly.

My preference is to continue using FreeBSD as my main desktop operating system which is why I'm prepared to stump up money for SeaMonkey after having used it daily for almost 25 years.


----------



## Phishfry (Mar 5, 2021)

I will match your $77 USD + the same yearly. I do paypal primarily.


----------



## Jose (Mar 5, 2021)

trev said:


> ...I also experimented with loading my mail spool into Apple Mail which, much to my surprise, worked almost perfectly...


I personally would not rely on Apple Mail








						Mail not working in macOS Catalina, How-to fix - AppleToolBox
					

Here are some tips to help you if your Mail is not working following upgrade to macOS Catalina. Mail crashing? Unable to send/receive? Check these tips out.




					appletoolbox.com


----------



## trev (Mar 6, 2021)

Jose said:


> I personally would not rely on Apple Mail


Major OS upgrades are always fun   I'm still on Mojave for the main system for the long-deprecated 32 bit frameworks which were removed in Catalina. Big Sur is ultimately the next stop.

There doesn't seem as much interest in SeaMonkey for FreeBSD as I thought, just two of us willing to pay for its existence so far. There's still time (borrowed time) as the "old" SeaMonkey version is still working on FreeBSD 12 with some tweaks. Que sera sera.


----------



## Snurg (Mar 6, 2021)

For me, Seamonkey would be nice to have for occasional web page testing.
But as its market share is low, so my need is.
However, maybe small donations would help, too.
For this reason I update the current jackpot:

trev  : $77
Phishfry : $77
Snurg : $3

Total bounty (initial + annual) : $157

Anybody want to join for $3 up?


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Mar 6, 2021)

As of today $80 annually is affordable for me as it remains my main browser...


----------



## acheron (Mar 6, 2021)

The main problem is that seamonkey still requires python2.7. It won't be added back into the tree because of that.


----------



## Snurg (Mar 6, 2021)

acheron said:


> The main problem is that seamonkey still requires python2.7. It won't be added back into the tree because of that.


I completely agree with that.
Is there so much pythong garbage in seamonkey that it cannot easily be updated upstream to a "modern" pythong?
(Edit: I am interested only in the browser component of seamonkey. I won't care if the mail and composer components get dropped to avoid stinky old pythong...)

*Jackpot update:*
trev  : $77
Phishfry : $77
Snurg : $3
jb_fvwm2 : $80

*Total bounty (initial + annual) : $237*

More people who want to join for $3 up?


----------



## zirias@ (Mar 6, 2021)

I never had any interest in seamonkey cause I still value the "one job, one tool" philosophy.
But then, isn't this python2.7-issue also still present for a lot of other ports?

It pretty much demonstrates the horror of "breaking changes", IMHO.


----------



## Jose (Mar 6, 2021)

acheron said:


> The main problem is that seamonkey still requires python2.7. It won't be added back into the tree because of that.


I believe that it's only for the build system, but that's what killed the Palemoon port as well. The porter proposed using Tauthon to work around this dependency, but that introduced a new problem; some of the dependencies worked only with 2.7, but others had moved on to 3.x. I honestly can't think of a good way to handle this.

Off-topic: I'm thinking my early fear and mistrust of Python might've been correct. I'm beginning to regret having adopted it for some projects:





						PEP 644 – Require OpenSSL 1.1.1 or newer | peps.python.org
					

Python Enhancement Proposals (PEPs)




					www.python.org
				




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/954318738756718593_View: https://twitter.com/espie_openbsd/status/954318738756718593_


----------



## zirias@ (Mar 6, 2021)

Jose said:


> Off-topic: I'm thinking my early fear and mistrust of Python might've been correct.


Not wanting to deliver a rant here, but: it's the "modern world" where "breaking changes" are considered a normal thing. TBH, one of the things I love most about FreeBSD is that it avoids breaking changes as far as possible.


----------



## Ignacio (Mar 18, 2021)

Last Seamonkey version (2.53.6) compiles and runs out of the box in FreeBSD 11.4, just untar the source, run 
	
	



```
./mach build
```
 and you have it, even got to make a rudimentary port that produces a working package, not sure if it uses python27 or python37 as I have both installed.

As for its safety issues, I think any modern browser should be run in an isolated environment behind a very restrictive firewall, the fact there are no publicly known vulnerabilities doesn't mean they are safe, at least for me.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 18, 2021)

Ignacio said:


> As for its safety issues, I think any modern browser should be run in an isolated environment behind a very restrictive firewall,


A firewall isn't going to stop any kind of browser exploit though.


----------



## free-and-bsd (Mar 18, 2021)

Ignacio said:


> Last Seamonkey version (2.53.6) compiles and runs out of the box in FreeBSD 11.4, just untar the source, run
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same on 13.0-RC2. Built in 18 minutes!! Compated to 3hrs.something for firefox... Who could guess it would be SO simple... And you told us for free, thanks again


----------



## Ignacio (Mar 19, 2021)

SirDice said:


> A firewall isn't going to stop any kind of browser exploit though.


It will if you block all outgoing traffic save a few trusted sites, if the browser can't get the malicious code it will stay safe.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 19, 2021)

Ignacio said:


> It will if you block all outgoing traffic save a few trusted sites, if the browser can't get the malicious code it will stay safe.


That "trusted" site might have the exploit embedded in it. What I'm trying to say here is that a firewall that works on layer 3/4 isn't going to protect you against exploits that are on layer 7.


----------



## free-and-bsd (Mar 19, 2021)

free-and-bsd said:


> Same on 13.0-RC2. Built in 18 minutes!! Compated to 3hrs.something for firefox... Who could guess it would be SO simple... And you told us for free, thanks again


Ok, 18 minutes was with 18 thread CPU. On 8 thread CPU it took 31 minute. Still much better than firefox.


----------



## Phishfry (Mar 19, 2021)

Ignacio said:


> ./mach build


Thats interesting. I see the source code is for all platforms.

What is `mach build`. Is that Apple/MAC building process via clang?

How about FreeBSD 12 ? Did you try that? FreeBSD 11 is coming close to an end.


----------



## free-and-bsd (Mar 19, 2021)

Phishfry said:


> Thats interesting. I see the source code is for all platforms.
> 
> What is `mach build`. Is that Apple/MAC building process via clang?
> 
> How about FreeBSD 12 ? Did you try that? FreeBSD 11 is coming close to an end.


I guess it's a python based build scripts system. It uses configure, make, clang & friends.
And since it builds on both 11 and 13, then I shouldn't be surprised if it builds on 12 as well. If you have all the build depends installed.


----------



## Phishfry (Mar 19, 2021)

OK got the source extracted to /usr/opt/seamonkey-2.53.6 but this is a fresh FreeBSD 12.2 from a botched freebsd-update. 

What I need is a suggestion on is python version. I have no python on this install yet.

So where in the source can I tell the needed python version?


----------



## Phishfry (Mar 19, 2021)

From configure

```
which python2.7 > /dev/null && exec python2.7 "$TOPSRCDIR/configure.py" "$@" || exec python "$TOPSRCDIR/configure.py" "$@"
```
So this needs Python 2.7 ? Should i dig up an old python27.txz ?
Why are they clinging to an EOL version of python?

I do see a beta that may contain new work. I will look at it.


----------



## Phishfry (Mar 19, 2021)

No luck with beta. Still on old version 2.7 Python.
With python 2.7 only needed for build/compile that don't sound to bad.
I will try that for a personal build.


----------



## zirias@ (Mar 20, 2021)

Phishfry said:


> Should i dig up an old python27.txz ?


lang/python27 is "expired", but still not removed, because other ports (notably ones with large user bases, e.g. chromium) have the same problem. It can only be solved upstream. Of course, this also reminds me why I like C – breaking changes are extremely rare.


----------



## Snurg (Mar 20, 2021)

Zirias said:


> lang/python27 is "expired", but still not removed, because other ports (notably ones with large user bases, e.g. chromium) have the same problem. It can only be solved upstream. Of course, this also reminds me why I like C – breaking changes are extremely rare.



Got curious and asked freshports.


> This port is required by:
> for Build
> <list>
> Expand this list (2249 items / 2242 hidden)


----------



## Phishfry (Mar 20, 2021)

###Cleanup Thread. Collapsing 5 mozbuild compiling error posts into one.###
Fresh Machine with Xorg and Xfce4 installed. Otter and ClawsMail too.
To build SeaMonkey from their source I had to install these packages:
python27
gmake
rust
pkgconf
nasm
zip
autoconf213
libtool
pulseaudio.
yasm


----------



## zirias@ (Mar 20, 2021)

Snurg said:


> Got curious and asked freshports.
> 
> 
> > This port is required by:
> ...


Well, expand it. This looks like a display glitch on freshports, erroneously also counting the deleted ports 

BTW, the status of efforts to remove this EOL version for good can be tracked in PR 249337


----------



## Mjölnir (Mar 20, 2021)

Phishfry said:


> [...] and now compiling.  It could take quite a while on a SandyBridge 2330M dual core.


FMLU you're running a "home lab" with plenty of _BeaSD'ized_ machines?  Install devel/ccache + devel/distcc on the most powerful ones & make sure they're running the same compiler versions to enhance your lab with a DIY build cluster.  This will reduce your build times significantly.


----------



## NickKostirya (Mar 26, 2021)

NickKostirya said:


> Hello.
> 
> I made seamonkey-2.53.5 port.
> It is a primitive port without options (alsa used for audio).
> ...



Hello.
I was upgrade my notebook from FreeBSD 12.1 to 12.2 and built seamonkey-2.53.6 for it.
https://embroidery-kits.com/pub/FreeBSD/ports/seamonkey-2.53.6.tgzFor sound install alsa-plugins.
I tested it on i386. For amd64 I only checked building it.
https://embroidery-kits.com/pub/


----------



## jmos (Mar 26, 2021)

NickKostirya said:


> https://embroidery-kits.com/pub/FreeBSD/ports/seamonkey-2.53.6.tgzFor sound install alsa-plugins.
> I tested it on i386. For amd64 I only checked building it.


Thanks for that port! Just one small bug I found:

First line of "post-install" of the Makefile tries to copy a dekstop-file - there I got an error, because that file isn't available; And as I found none alternative desktop-file, I simply deaktivated that line (my desktop doesn't use desktop-files) - and I've got a working Seamonkey back! Build on an up to date 12.2-RELEASE-p4 amd64.

After some cheks: On YT it seems to have some drop-outs. But hey, works!


----------



## jmos (Mar 27, 2021)

Spended some time on NickKostiryas great port: Fixed the Makefile regarding icon, desktop file, recommended tests of the porters handbook and the alsa-plugins dependency. As the python27 port (only a build dependency - a "pkg autoremove" can drop it if no other port uses it) might not be available: Included the last one of it in the archive (also there are my own ports included):






						FreeBSD Ports – Open Source Software (jmos.net)
					






					jmos.net
				




Edit 20210329: Link updated


----------



## Phishfry (Mar 28, 2021)

Thank You All For Your Help. I used jmos port and pre-installed the packages noted.
That works wonderful so far. I did a `make reinstall` over 2.4.9 and it kept all my settings.
I owe you a steak dinner.
Got munin working with multiple nodes and SeaMonkey back.
This is a good weekend.


----------



## Phishfry (Mar 28, 2021)

This also brings very good privacy improvments.
I seem to remember that the old ports "New>Private Window" was leaky.
With the newer mozilla base (firefox 60) we should be fixed up.


----------



## Phishfry (Mar 28, 2021)

I will happily slide money twords anyone who worked on this.
python27 sails away very soon breaking this..
Better than the 3 year old SeaMonkey version I was using.


----------



## Phishfry (Mar 28, 2021)

I do see one problem. There is no SeaMonkey Icon on my launcher. It has changed to an exclamation mark!
When I search for the file it is not found.
`find /usr/ports/www/seamonkey/ -name 'seamonkey.png'`
The Makefile alludes to this file for the seamonkey.desktop file.
I was expecting to see it under /work


----------



## Phishfry (Mar 28, 2021)

I have tested it under 12.2-amd64 and 11.4-amd64. Builds fine and works good.
Trying i386 next.

With regards to the icon, on my 11.4 build the Icon seems present and when I drill down it is a symbolick link.


```
# file -s /usr/local/share/pixmaps/seamonkey.png
/usr/local/share/pixmaps/seamonkey.png: symbolic link to /usr/local/lib/seamonkey/chrome/icons/default/default128.png
```


----------



## Phishfry (Mar 28, 2021)

I manually created the symlink and now the launcher icon is fine on my 12.2-RELEASE build.



```
ln -s /usr/local/lib/seamonkey/chrome/icons/default/default128.png /usr/local/share/pixmaps/seamonkey.png
```


----------



## jmos (Mar 28, 2021)

Phishfry said:


> I manually created the symlink and now the launcher icon is fine on my 12.2-RELEASE build.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


…I just wrote my (now deleted) answer to your failure message, and then you got it working… But: Why does it work now? It's exactly the same… (Was it a "file permissions" problem?)

I'm using Window Maker, and icons and/or desktop files aren't used for the menu (also none of my plenty VMs have such a desktop…), so that's not funny to test for me; But: I saw strange behaviours  the desktop environments showing when it comes to desktop files and icons. To me it's unclear how some desktops are working regarding the desktop files - some ignoring guilty ones completely (while others use them), some ignore some icons (like in this case) - and I can't find differences to other working examples, but a full compliance to the specifications (yes, I've read the docs from freedesktop.org). That's how things should work by the package/port:


```
jo@freya ~>  grep Icon /usr/local/share/applications/seamonkey.desktop
Icon=/usr/local/share/pixmaps/seamonkey.png
jo@freya ~>  file /usr/local/share/pixmaps/seamonkey.png
/usr/local/share/pixmaps/seamonkey.png: symbolic link to /usr/local/lib/seamonkey/chrome/icons/default/default128.png
jo@freya ~>  file /usr/local/lib/seamonkey/chrome/icons/default/default128.png
/usr/local/lib/seamonkey/chrome/icons/default/default128.png: PNG image data, 128 x 128, 8-bit/color RGBA, non-interlaced
```

Which launcher do you use?


----------



## Phishfry (Mar 28, 2021)

jmos said:


> Which launcher do you use?


Xfce4 Launcher.

The first computer I did the update on had the whole /usr/local/ directory wiped out.
I had a bad run of freebsd-update and had to wipe the /usr/local/ directory due to bad libs.
I did a source binary based manual rebuild of base system with fetch and extract.
So I had deleted the symlink there in a runup to re-installation of FreeBSD.
Now I re-installed Xfce/Xorg with my SeaMonkey user profile intact in my home directory
When I ran `make install` and `make reinstall` the symlink to icon did not get made.
It really is no big deal and I will test some more.


----------



## jmos (Mar 28, 2021)

Phishfry said:


> Xfce4 Launcher.


Double checked it with a blank Xfce installation and a new blank user account: Works as expected  Your previous problem must belong to stuff Xfce cached, own menu entries and configurations (files in ~/.local/share/applications/*), your rebuild of /usr/local/, timings when the menu is re-read by Xfce etc. - somewhere there I would suspect the (solved) reason.

Edit: Standby - found a bug regarding the icon… (and even with a Ryzen 7 3700X tests on a blank jail takes some time… (icon problem already fixed, now trying to clean up more stuff before updating the port))


----------



## Phishfry (Mar 28, 2021)

Build time for me is around 90 minutes on amd64 Sandy Creek laptop (i3-2330).


----------



## jmos (Mar 28, 2021)

Phishfry said:


> Build time for me is around 90 minutes on amd64 Sandy Creek laptop (i3-2330).


SeaMonkey build time takes on my machine 7 to 9 minutes (I'm not waiting in front of the computer), but when I'm compiling *all* needed packages from scratch… and I'm doing a lot of tests: I think the Makefile has some historic background which has to be checked (so f.e. Perl5 - haven't seen a Perl script in the source code, but yes, Perl is needed as autoconf213 pulls it in - but has it to be declared in SeaMonkeys Makefile? Such tests takes time…; Declaired Cairo isn't needed, but Pango - but Cairo worked as it pulled in Pango etc. - such things I'm doing.)


----------



## Phishfry (Mar 28, 2021)

On i386-12.2 I had to add a bunch more packages to build it (faster). I wanted to use all packages except the missing SeaMonkey pkg.

nspr
nss
icu
harfbuzz
cmake
ninja
graphite2
hunspell
libvent
libvpx
zip

`make package` works well.
I use `pkg add seamonkey-2.53.6_2.txz` retrieved from the /work/pkg/ directory.


----------



## Deleted member 66267 (Mar 29, 2021)

Does this guide work or I need to use someone's port?






						SeaMonkey: Building & Source Code
					






					www.seamonkey-project.org


----------



## jmos (Mar 29, 2021)

obnoxious said:


> Does this guide work or I need to use someone's port?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You'll find at least two more manuals to install the source by examin the source archive as well as the website, but none of them worked for me… You can give it a try, it may depend on your setup and knowledge.


----------



## jmos (Mar 29, 2021)

Here's my updated SeaMonkey port:






						FreeBSD Ports – Open Source Software (jmos.net)
					






					jmos.net
				




Edit: Link updated.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Mar 29, 2021)

Phishfry said:


> I do see one problem. There is no SeaMonkey Icon on my launcher. It has changed to an exclamation mark!
> When I search for the file it is not found.
> `find /usr/ports/www/seamonkey/ -name 'seamonkey.png'`
> The Makefile alludes to this file for the seamonkey.desktop file.
> I was expecting to see it under /work


Look under /usr/local/share/.

That's where x11-fm/xfe keeps icons, x11-wm/fluxbox keeps styles, etc.


----------



## Deleted member 66267 (Mar 29, 2021)

The seamonkey icon missing from launcher is a popular problem. Here on NetBSD it also doesn't add a seamonkey launcher to MATE menu after I installed the binary package. I have to start it from the terminal with `seamonkey &`. You could try creating a .desktop launcher for it. This is a plain text file, just remember to `chmod +x` it to allow it to work.


----------



## jmos (Mar 29, 2021)

obnoxious said:


> The seamonkey icon missing from launcher is a popular problem. […]



Should be fixed now by the update of my port (cut a long story short: package's plist missed the symlink when the built process run only once).


----------



## Phishfry (Mar 29, 2021)

jmos  Thanks for this port. It really has gone seemlessly on every machine I have updated.

I am going to try RELEASE-13-RC just to get a build off with python27 still around.

It feels so good to be able to run `pkg update` normally again.
Not feeling like you pulled the pin on a grenade. I certainly do take note what is happening now with updates.


----------



## Phishfry (Mar 29, 2021)

Where is Snurg  at with his 3 bucks!! Just kidding. Money is such a untasteful topic.
No but honestly I don't mind kicking in some funds. I can spilt it two ways since we had 2 workers.
If not I will give a donation to the FreeBSD foundation in SeaMonkey's honor.

What about the spell-checker, I seem to be having problems with that in the browser.
I do have en-hunspell installed for Claws-Mail.
What is SeaMonkey looking for to do spell checking? It seems to be missing on my machine.


----------



## Snurg (Mar 30, 2021)

Phishfry said:


> Where is Snurg  at with his 3 bucks!!
> ... donation to the FreeBSD foundation in SeaMonkey's honor.


Aww you caught me 
Just tried to send $3 to the Foundation, but got rejected...


			
				FreeBSD donation page said:
			
		

> A minimum donation amount of $10 is required.


----------



## jmos (Mar 30, 2021)

Phishfry said:


> I am going to try RELEASE-13-RC just to get a build off with python27 still around.


Checked the build on FreeBSD 13.0-RC4 - worked  But as it is only a plain text VM… haven't seen SeaMonkey executed on it.

The spellchecker thing should be done by SeaMonkey and its Addons itself:





						Dictionaries & Language Packs :: Add-ons for SeaMonkey
					






					addons.thunderbird.net
				



But at the moment this doesn't work for me. I'm able to install dictionaries and choose them in the configuration dialog, but anything I'm typing is still marked as false… (I'm only using the browser - done no checks on the mail part). Here's an interesting thread to this topic I just began to examine:





						Seamonkey Mailbox Spell Checking • mozillaZine Forums
					






					forums.mozillazine.org
				



As far I understood the main problem is that Firefox switched their Addon mechanisms. I think I saw a hunspell-option at compile time ("configure --help"), but so far I spent no time on it. But as we're talking about Addons, here's the (IMO) real interesting one - a working uBlock origin:








						Release firefox-legacy-1.16.4.28 · gorhill/uBlock-for-firefox-legacy
					

Change  Backport several improvements and fixes from the upstream (thanks to @hawkeye116477)  Add fixes for search functionality from upstream Fix the handling of pseudoclass-based generic cosmetic...




					github.com
				




And the honor of this port goes to NickKostirya - I had no luck on getting SeaMonkey compiled.

Edit: hunspell works - after some more tests my port will be upgraded


----------



## jmos (Mar 30, 2021)

Update with hunspell: https://jmos.net/software/freebsd.rvt


----------



## NickKostirya (Mar 31, 2021)

NickKostirya said:


> Hello.
> I was upgrade my notebook from FreeBSD 12.1 to 12.2 and built seamonkey-2.53.6 for it.
> https://embroidery-kits.com/pub/FreeBSD/ports/seamonkey-2.53.6.tgzFor sound install alsa-plugins.
> I tested it on i386. For amd64 I only checked building it.


seamonkey-2.53.7 also work on FreeBSD 
https://embroidery-kits.com/pub/FreeBSD/ports/seamonkey-2.53.7.tgz
cd /usr/ports/www/seamonkey-2.53.7
make build-depends-list | cut -c 12- | xargs pkg install -A -y
make install
...
pkg autoremove


----------



## Phishfry (Mar 31, 2021)

NickKostirya said:


> make install


I want to thank you for all your work on this. Updating a 3 year old browser is a relief.

With jmos latest version I have a spell-checker. So great job because my spelling can be horrible.


----------



## Phishfry (Mar 31, 2021)

jmos said:


> But as we're talking about Addons, here's the (IMO) real interesting one - a working uBlock origin:


Yes I use that as well. Interesting thing with this new SeaMonkey we should be able to run the mainline Ublock Origin (with Firefox 60 supported) but it didn't work for me. I had to use legacy like you.
No big deal. Just harder to find the download.
I like messing with the filter lists too. This is one great tool for free.


----------



## jmos (Apr 7, 2021)

Also updated the SeaMonkey port to 2.53.7 (as well as added some of the options customizable by "make config"):





						FreeBSD Ports – Open Source Software (jmos.net)
					






					jmos.net
				




Note: Adding the pulseaudio-option solved my "YouTube dropout problem"


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Apr 7, 2021)

Thanks, jmos!.  built it here, found seamonkey-bin deep in the build directory, ran it from there, smooth as ever so far, and did not wipe all configurations on the older one still installed!  I also appreciate the explanations on your webpage.
[ amd64, STABLE, 12.2 ]
.....................................................
though the previous version had its cookies and history and password storage all erased on restart.  Wish those were documented so the
backup is easier. [ I had backups... ]


----------



## Phishfry (Apr 7, 2021)

jmos said:


> "YouTube dropout problem"


I have not had those problems??

Anyway. Thanks for updating this port.


----------



## Phishfry (Apr 8, 2021)

I did notice that I had pulse-audio already installed.
So perhaps that is why I did not have the problem you mention.

I gave a 50 dollar donation to FreeBSD Foundation and I plan on doing the same for SeaMonkey. Maybe more.


----------



## jmos (Apr 8, 2021)

Phishfry said:


> I have not had those problems??



YT videos took a short break every now and then. As the related code is from Firefox I've looked into its Makefile: PulseAudio is default there, so I gave it a try.

But Firefox doesn't set PulseAudio as a dependency for the package, only to compile (same for ALSA); I'm wondering if I should do the same…: At the moment I assume that if someone says "yes, that" in the config dialog, the related audio package is wanted, too. But is it?


----------



## jmos (Apr 8, 2021)

jb_fvwm2 said:


> though the previous version had its cookies and history and password storage all erased on restart.  Wish those were documented so the
> backup is easier. [ I had backups... ]



Going back to an earlier version will always include the sword of Damocles of updated (and therefore non-fitting) config files etc.; So in my opinion this mustn't be documented (also this hint would appear on installing the compiled package - so running the binary out of the work directory before installing it won't do the trick). But the project website itself shows many big fat red warnings: Updating to 2.53.1 or above means "no way back" (or "use your backups"). Anyway…: I've added a clear hint on my website, too.


----------



## free-and-bsd (Apr 8, 2021)

jmos said:


> YT videos took a short break every now and then. As the related code is from Firefox I've looked into its Makefile: PulseAudio is default there, so I gave it a try.
> 
> But Firefox doesn't set PulseAudio as a dependency for the package, only to compile (same for ALSA); I'm wondering if I should do the same…: At the moment I assume that if someone says "yes, that" in the config dialog, the related audio package is wanted, too. But is it?


Yes it does use pulseaudio (but not alsa-plugins!). So does firefox. Else, you can compile FF with sndio for sound, but the sound will be worse than with pulseaudio.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Apr 8, 2021)

jmos said:


> Going back to an earlier version will always include the sword of Damocles of updated (and therefore non-fitting) config files etc.; So in my opinion this mustn't be documented (also this hint would appear on installing the compiled package - so running the binary out of the work directory before installing it won't do the trick). But the project website itself shows many big fat red warnings: Updating to 2.53.1 or above means "no way back" (or "use your backups"). Anyway…: I've added a clear hint on my website, too.


I found places.sqlite.corrupt just today and a four-step might-fail method to dump-restore it back to places.sqlite

[ started that, the file had no useful info so did not do the last 3 steps ]
[ MORE useful was the /storage/default/ with lots of information should
   I ever need the equivalent of what a backup would be with more info ]


But once it's in  a text file I have all the info I was missing.  Also, I discovered
the default/storage/ directory which can also be operated on
to find not-remembered sites in the history.
................................................


Also, in that I discovered, installed two-three new extensions and
enabled ones that had been disabled.





20/20 would do again.  [ learned a bit more about the files  and trees
of seamonkey, re enabled extensions, installed new extensions... ]
[ please overlook the repetition in this post. ]


----------



## jmos (Apr 15, 2021)

Updated to 2.53.7.1: https://jmos.net/software/freebsd.rvt


----------



## Phishfry (Apr 18, 2021)

I found a great option for compiling SeaMonkey port but using packages. (thx vermaden for your reddit post)
`env "USE_PACKAGE_DEPENDS=1" make reinstall`


----------



## Phishfry (Apr 19, 2021)

It does seem like USE_PACKAGE_DEPENDS does not act as I desired.
I was hoping it would download the packages for me.

If I use this it this way it does a full stop at compiling which does allow me to manually add the package.
`make -DUSE_PACKAGE_DEPENDS_ONLY`


----------



## free-and-bsd (May 2, 2021)

Phishfry said:


> I found a great option for compiling SeaMonkey port but using packages. (thx vermaden for your reddit post)
> `env "USE_PACKAGE_DEPENDS=1" make reinstall`


That makes it work for me with every `make install`. It uses my packages all right. Putting the same in /etc/make.conf doesn't.


----------



## Phishfry (May 23, 2021)

Man this version is purring along nicely. One thing I appreciate is the TLS 1.3 version availability.
On version 2.49 I used to disable 1.0 and 1.1 and use version 1.2 TLS.
Now I set it to TLS 1.3 only and do notice a slight slowdown.
I can actually read the text 'performing a TLS Handshake'.

No real problems when browsing. Seamonkey is working great.


----------



## Deleted member 67862 (May 30, 2021)

jmos said:


> Here's my updated SeaMonkey port:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome! Anything besides Firefox or Chromium is a relief.

However, I'm curious as to why it needs to download the Linux kernel during the make process.


----------



## jmos (May 30, 2021)

hunter0one said:


> However, I'm curious as to why it needs to download the Linux kernel during the make process.


The SeaMonkey port doesn't download "torvalds-linux-*_GH0.tar.gz", but the port "multimedia/libv4l" f.e. does. That port is used by browser like Firefox, Otter Browser, Falkon etc. (beside of many other programs like Gimp, ffmpeg, Handbrake, mplayer, QuiteRSS etc.). `cat /usr/ports/multimedia/libv4l/pkg-descr` tells you more about it.


----------



## Deleted member 67862 (May 30, 2021)

jmos said:


> The SeaMonkey port doesn't download "torvalds-linux-*_GH0.tar.gz", but the port "multimedia/libv4l" f.e. does. That port is used by browser like Firefox, Otter Browser, Falkon etc. (beside of many other programs like Gimp, ffmpeg, Handbrake, mplayer, QuiteRSS etc.). `cat /usr/ports/multimedia/libv4l/pkg-descr` tells you more about it.



Got it. It compiled just fine, typing on it now and it works flawlessly. Thank you so much for this!


----------



## jmos (Jun 3, 2021)

Since a few days SeaMonkey 2.53.8 Beta 1 is out: https://www.seamonkey-project.org/releases/2.53.8b1

So I thought "let's check that", and: the existing build process failed. The existing was leaned on how Firefox etc. does its build. Finally I switched the build process from `gmake -f client.mk` over to the usual way of building Mozilla based applications: the `mach` commands. Here we go:

https://jmos.net/software/freebsd.rvt
https://jmos.net/download/ports-20210603.tar.gz

Inside the archive you'll now find a second SeaMonkey port filed under "betatests/seamonkey". Note that if you already got the "old" port installed you will have to use "make reinstall" instead on "make install" (as it's the same port, but nothing more like an update); First I thought of using different names and different directories for beta versions, but: I want to simply switch over when SeaMonkey 2.53.8 will be released.

To say it clear: This is beta software. Also the brand new build process is beta. For me it works rock solid as before, but who knows… I've also set up a RSS Feed, so you can easy get informed on further updates.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jun 7, 2021)

hunter0one said:


> … SeaMonkey doesnt play well with this forums image upload. …



In what way?


----------



## Deleted member 67862 (Jun 7, 2021)

grahamperrin said:


> In what way?


When I would upload an image, it would reach 30-31% and immediately fail with a parsing error. I think its not my internet because I could upload from my phone.


----------



## jmos (Jun 8, 2021)

Just a small test with an upload by SeaMonkey (screenshot 3440x1440px, 500kB, PNG). Works as expected. Works on other platforms, too. But there are many crude implementations out there on the websites side when it comes to file uploads… (f.e. handicrafts or browser switches instead of using standards). I also wouldn't exclude network topics when the smartphone works.


----------



## Deleted member 67862 (Jun 8, 2021)

It works now, probably was just a network issue.


----------



## jmos (Jun 30, 2021)

SeaMonkey 2.53.8 is available: https://www.seamonkey-project.org/
My updated port can be found here: https://jmos.net/software/freebsd.rvt

As already mentioned there's a heavy change in the build process. Of course I've done tests (and to me everything is rock solid as before), but…: If you're updating from a previous SeaMonkey version please backup your installed package first (`pkg create seamonkey`).


----------



## cabriofahrer (Jun 30, 2021)

Great news! So when can we expect this to be in the ports, more or less?


----------



## jmos (Jun 30, 2021)

cabriofahrer said:


> So when can we expect this to be in the ports, more or less?


As long as SeaMonkey needs Python 2.7 to compile that won't be possible. Getting rid of Python 2.7 already is a goal for the SeaMonkey project, but I wouldn't expect fast results.

And actually I'm just thinking of "maybe a binary package, too" (amd64 only), and really not of becoming an official FreeBSD port maintainer; So maybe someone else will have to step in.


----------



## bsduck (Jun 30, 2021)

I don't understand why SeaMonkey was removed from ports because of Python 2 build dependency, while Chromium was allowed to stay. I mean, both are web browsers and equally useful, aren't they?


----------



## jmos (Jun 30, 2021)

bsduck said:


> I don't understand why SeaMonkey was removed from ports because of Python 2 build dependency, while Chromium was allowed to stay. I mean, both are web browsers and equally useful, aren't they?


Python 2.7 wasn't the reason (that's just a no-go when it comes to adding new ports), but at that time it was said that SeaMonkey had for a long time no updates. And that was true.

It was said that a browser without updates is irresponsible. And it was speculated that the project surely won't get back on its feet again, and the next update would already been outdated on the release date (means: it was known that the development of SeaMonkey still was alive). A few weeks later the updates arrived, but SeaMonkey was already deleted.

There's also somewhere a official discussion that says it's not funny to carry SeaMonkey along two Firefoxes and Thunderbird, as some parts differ. SeaMonkey simply wasn't loved by the people doing the port maintenance. My interpretation: They wanted to get rid of it. And that's okay. But:

In such cases other ports just get the state "unmaintained". Other unmaintained ports are only deleted if they don't build anymore; But as long they do: You'll get a notice that a) it's unmaintained and b) may contain security issues. But in case of SeaMonkey, just telling the user these facts seemed not to be an option…

I didn't notice such a pitiful port deletion of any other port before. And I agree to you: Different measures are used.


----------



## bsduck (Jun 30, 2021)

jmos said:


> It was said that a browser without updates is irresponsible.


That's a correct argument (we can also argue it's the user's responsibility to use a secure and up to date browser for serious business) but then why not delete www/otter-browser (uses a WebKit engine from 2016) or www/dillo (current release is from 2015).


----------



## Phishfry (Jun 30, 2021)

bsduck said:


> That's a correct argument (we can also argue it's the user's responsibility to use a secure and up to date browser for serious business) but then why not delete www/otter-browser (uses a WebKit engine from 2016) or www/dillo (current release is from 2015).


Because they are at the newest release level.
SeaMonkey port had become stale. 1.5 years old with no updates. We were out of sync with base SeaMonkey.
Those two ports you cite are up to date (version-wise).
The key is are there vulns?
When SeaMonkey was yanked it had a bunch of vulns.
I was using it at the time and did not feel affected.
But I do understand the ports-manager decision. It was grounded in documented vulns.
That don't mean I liked it.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jul 1, 2021)

Phishfry said:


> … I do understand the ports-manager decision. …





I was similarly understanding when Waterfox was removed. I did what I could post-removal, but things became too complex for me (and I didn't want to stretch the former maintainer's goodwill) so I quietly switched to Firefox.

I was a happy occasional user of SeaMonkey. Mainly the WYSIWYG HTML editor (I forget its name), which I sometimes used to help plug the gaps in usability of LANDESK.



ivosevb said:


> www/seamonkey: remove port



cgit views of the deathbed and removal commits: <https://cgit.freebsd.org/ports/commit/?id=89f2a5adcd49e8f9b56c3d515d874920f407ab43> and <https://cgit.freebsd.org/ports/commit/?id=b603533eedd71ceae1278a37111b65219bba3dd6>

History (thirty-three pages): <https://www.freshports.org/www/seamonkey/#history>


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jul 1, 2021)

From an attempt to build with poudriere-devel: 



> [00:00:49] Warning: (www/seamonkey): Error: www/seamonkey has dependency on databases/py-sqlite3 with invalid empty FLAVOR; Please contact maintainer of the port to fix this.



databases/py-sqlite3


----------



## jmos (Jul 1, 2021)

grahamperrin said:


> From an attempt to build with poudriere-devel: […]


I've updated the port a moment ago.

I always test a port regarding to "Testing the Port" in the porters handbook. There was no such complain. Anyway, I've added the "USES" line like described in the porters handbook when it comes to Python Flavors. I wonder if this will change poudriere-devel's mind in a friendly way? I don't use poudriere-devel…


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jul 1, 2021)

jmos said:


> updated



Thanks. It began building, I had to stop because the four jobs pictured below were too much. (With poudriere: `MAKE_JOBS` is allowable but by default, it's disabled.)

I might retry overnight, when I go to bed.


----------



## cabriofahrer (Jul 7, 2021)

jmos said:


> There's also somewhere a official discussion that says it's not funny to carry SeaMonkey along two Firefoxes and Thunderbird, as some parts differ.


Well, I think that Seamonkey users will not use Firefox and Thunderbird when they use Seamonkey. But still, it is a pity to have lost it.


grahamperrin said:


> I was a happy occasional user of SeaMonkey. Mainly the WYSIWYG HTML editor (I forget its name)


"Composer". And yes, the program was quite nice. So why was that not continued as standalone version like Firefox or Thunderbird?


----------



## tuaris (Jul 10, 2021)

Is the only reason this can't be added back to the ports tree because of the python 2.7 build dependency?


----------



## jmos (Jul 22, 2021)

SeaMonkey 2.53.8.1 is available: https://www.seamonkey-project.org/releases/seamonkey2.53.8.1/
My updated port can be found here: https://jmos.net/software/freebsd.rvt


----------



## jmos (Aug 27, 2021)

SeaMonkey 2.53.9 is available: https://www.seamonkey-project.org/releases/seamonkey2.53.9/
I've also updated my port of it: https://jmos.net/software/freebsd.rvt

Edit: posted the wrong link … fixed.


----------



## Tieks (Aug 27, 2021)

jmos said:


> I've also updated my port of it: http://localhost/jmos.net/software/freebsd.rvt



I suppose you mean *https://jmos.net/software/freebsd.rvt* here. Couldn't find it on mine.


----------



## trev (Aug 27, 2021)

The SeaMonkey source code now compiles provided you still have Python 2.7 installed. (I compiled 2.53.8 on FreeBSD 12.2-REL a few days ago).


----------



## jmos (Nov 16, 2021)

SeaMonkey 2.53.10 is available: https://www.seamonkey-project.org/releases/2.53.10
Port update: https://jmos.net/software/freebsd.rvt


----------



## tuaris (Nov 25, 2021)

I'm getting an error during build.  I think you might be missing a dependency in the port Makefile?


```
1:24.27 checking for pango >= 1.22.0 pangoft2 >= 1.22.0 pangocairo >= 1.22.0... no
 1:24.27 ERROR: Package pango was not found in the pkg-config search path.
 1:24.27 ERROR: Perhaps you should add the directory containing `pango.pc'
 1:24.32 ERROR: to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable
 1:24.32 ERROR: Package 'pango', required by 'virtual:world', not found
 1:24.32 ERROR: Package 'pangoft2', required by 'virtual:world', not found
 1:24.32 ERROR: Package 'pangocairo', required by 'virtual:world', not found
 1:24.34 *** Fix above errors and then restart with\
 1:24.34                "./mach build"
 1:24.35 gmake[1]: *** [client.mk:109: configure] Error 1
*** Error code 2
```

Full log here: https://pkg.ent.morante.net/poudrie...01h11m16s/logs/errors/seamonkey-2.53.10_1.log


----------



## Phishfry (Nov 25, 2021)

I just built it on my laptop for the first time since March build. FreeBSD 12.2p6 and it went fine.
Ran `portsnap fetch extract` first.

I see you are running poudriere. Have you updated the ports tree there?


----------



## jmos (Nov 26, 2021)

tuaris said:


> I'm getting an error during build.  I think you might be missing a dependency in the port Makefile?
> 
> ```
> 1:24.27 checking for pango >= 1.22.0 pangoft2 >= 1.22.0 pangocairo >= 1.22.0... no
> ```


`make stage-qa` also tells me that pango has to be added (this direct dependency is new). But another, related thing is totally unclear to me: There's a line like

```
USE_GNOME= cairo gtk20 pango […]
```
in the Makefile, and so far this worked without any complain of any QA-tool. But now `make stage-qa` says I've missed to add

```
USE_GNOME+=cairo
USE_GNOME+=gtk20
USE_GNOME+=pango
[…]
```
As far I know both writings should be equal … okay, let's write it in the form the QA-tool says - but nothing changes: `make stage-qa` complains all GNOME dependencies as "not set" (!) even if added as told. Is the USE_GNOME macro buggy at the moment?

I'll wait for the port update till this is fixed.


----------



## free-and-bsd (Nov 27, 2021)

Phishfry said:


> I just built it on my laptop for the first time since March build. FreeBSD 12.2p6 and it went fine.
> Ran `portsnap fetch extract` first.
> 
> I see you are running poudriere. Have you updated the ports tree there?


I was given to understand portsnap isn't working any more (to fetch an up-to-date port tree) since transition to GIT?


----------



## Phishfry (Nov 27, 2021)

portsnap still works and is part of base on FreeBSD 13. I dunno when it gets axed.

I did verify that ports were current by browsing /usr/ports/CHANGES

This mailing list post had the suggestion of writing a wrapper for portsnap to continue to work.




__





						[HEADS UP] Planned deprecation of portsnap
					





					lists.freebsd.org
				




That sounds reasonable. I hope it is in the works.




__





						[HEADS UP] Planned deprecation of portsnap
					





					lists.freebsd.org
				







__





						[HEADS UP] Planned deprecation of portsnap
					





					lists.freebsd.org


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Nov 28, 2021)

Phishfry said:


> [HEADS UP] Planned deprecation of portsnap



Discussion: <https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/76463/>


----------



## crypt47 (Dec 21, 2021)

jmos said:


> SeaMonkey 2.53.10 is available: https://www.seamonkey-project.org/releases/2.53.10
> Port update: https://jmos.net/software/freebsd.rvt



Hi, jmos. I'm also trying to catch a late train and having a lot of trouble to build an old-fashioned thunderbird 68. So may be your port will suit me. What does you port provide: a web browser or a mail client?


----------



## jmos (Dec 21, 2021)

There is no "or", but an "and"; From SeaMonkeys webpage: "All-in-one internet application suite" […] "containing an Internet browser, email & newsgroup client with an included web feed reader, HTML editor, IRC chat and web development tools".

(And IMO I didn't catch a "late train" - SeaMonkey offers security backports (at the moment up to Firefox 91.4 ESR), and HTML/CSS/JS has defined standards, which are met. So to me it's more on the "bleeding edge" side  )


----------



## crypt47 (Dec 22, 2021)

jmos said:


> (And IMO I didn't catch a "late train" - SeaMonkey offers security backports (at the moment up to Firefox 91.4 ESR), and HTML/CSS/JS has defined standards, which are met. So to me it's more on the "bleeding edge" side  )


Yes, looks like you are right about that. I was not fully aware about Seamonkey.

> There is no "or", but an "and"; From SeaMonkeys webpage: "All-in-one internet application suite" […] "containing an Internet browser, email & newsgroup client with an included web feed reader, HTML editor, IRC chat and web development tools".

At this point I'm still confused, cause ... there is still an option --enable-application and I switched it to comm/mail as the only thing I'm interested is the mail client. Results are... weird... 1) it built 2) .../bin/seamonkey link is broken 3) there is "thunderbird" executable in lib directory, the version 56.10.1 4) it would be what I want, but a little bit old. Do you have some knowledge what happened? I can fix symlinks but is comm/mail a valid build option or some leftover? Also when you made a port have you happen to find a full mozconf options list?

p.s.

Seems like disabling PULSEAUDIO in your default build still produces package that drags that dependency. Haven't checked twice though. Just reaped it off completely in my Makefile.


----------



## jmos (Dec 22, 2021)

crypt47 said:


> there is still an option --enable-application and I switched it to comm/mail as the only thing I'm interested is the mail client


I didn't find a source for it anymore, but as far I know this is historic (the development assumes that you built it completely).


crypt47 said:


> Results are... weird... 1) it built 2) .../bin/seamonkey link is broken 3) there is "thunderbird" executable in lib directory


The ports Makefile creates that symlink; So if you've modified the ports Makefile to create something different, this also has to be adjusted.


crypt47 said:


> is comm/mail a valid build option or some leftover?


As far I know it's a leftover.


crypt47 said:


> Also when you made a port have you happen to find a full mozconf options list?


Run `./configure --help` inside the source directory. But: Not everything of it will work, and even if you're disabling some things: If available on your computer it might be included anyway.


crypt47 said:


> Seems like disabling PULSEAUDIO in your default build still produces package that drags that dependency.


That's not the SeaMonkey port that pulls it in; There's no built and no run dependency on it, and a `pkg autoremove` will remove it after the build process (as long no other port depends on it). On my installation there is no pulseaudio port, and SeaMonkey works fully without it.


----------



## crypt47 (Dec 22, 2021)

I believe it will work just fine for me Thanks for doing a port like this!)


----------



## mauror (Dec 27, 2021)

jmos said:


> ................................................
> I'll wait for the port update till this is fixed.


Hi, I'm one of your Seamonkey port users, awaiting for the update.  Will it be adviced when ready, possibly with the explained update command for it?
Thank you much meantime


----------



## jmos (Dec 27, 2021)

It is fixed - the latest port update was on 13.12.2021 when SeaMonkey 2.53.10.1 has been released. The "update command" is just to re-install this port like any other port: `cd` into the ports directory, execute `make` to compile it, and if it was successful `make reinstall` to update an already installed port; Afterwards run `make clean` followed by an optional `pkg autoremove` (but read its output carefully!).

Beside of visiting my ports website (https://jmos.net/software/freebsd.rvt) I'm offering there a RSS feed which informs about newer versions. If you don't subscribe to it you've got to check yourself for updates; I'm not announcing all my port updates here (as I'm not sure if such third party software and posting ~every month "port updated to version XY" is ontopic and wanted in this forum).


----------



## mauror (Dec 27, 2021)

jmos said:


> It is fixed - the latest port update was on 13.12.2021 when SeaMonkey 2.53.10.1 has been released. The "update command" is just to re-install this port like any other port: `cd` into the ports directory, execute `make` to compile it, and if it was successful `make reinstall` to update an already installed port; Afterwards run `make clean` followed by an optional `pkg autoremove` (but read its output carefully!).
> 
> Beside of visiting my ports website (https://jmos.net/software/freebsd.rvt) I'm offering there a RSS feed which informs about newer versions. If you don't subscribe to it you've got to check yourself for updates; I'm not announcing all my port updates here (as I'm not sure if such third party software and posting ~every month "port updated to version XY" is ontopic and wanted in this forum).



clear, thank you much


----------



## jmos (Dec 28, 2021)

Updated to 2.53.10.2.


----------



## mauror (Dec 28, 2021)

crypt47 said:


> At this point I'm still confused, cause ... there is still an option --enable-application and I switched it to comm/mail as the only thing I'm interested is the mail client. Results are... weird... 1) it built 2) .../bin/seamonkey link is broken 3) there is "thunderbird" executable in lib directory, the version 56.10.1 4) it would be what I want, but a little bit old. Do you have some knowledge what happened?



Hi, when successfully installed this Seamonkey port, I also wanted to separate the possibilities to start it as web browser or as email client standalone.
Just obtained what needed by editing the specific app launcher gadget in my Xfce desktop utilities (guess other desktop manager have similar). In the_ Email Client_ gadget I turned the launch command into *seamonkey -mail *, so that the Seamonkey email window alone comes as I click that gadget.
If this was what you're looking for.


----------



## Phishfry (Apr 1, 2022)

I have to sheepishly admit that I have finally used one of SeaMonkey's auxiliary functions and it is delightful.
SeaMonkey Composer is the html editor and for basic work it is exactly what I needed.
Reminds me of the PageMill 3 that Adobe trashed for something else they had bought at the time...


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Apr 2, 2022)

grahamperrin said:


> I was a happy occasional user of SeaMonkey. Mainly the WYSIWYG HTML editor (I forget its name), which I sometimes used to help plug the gaps in usability of LANDESK.





Phishfry said:


> … delightful.
> 
> SeaMonkey Composer is the html editor and for basic work it is exactly what I needed. …



Can anyone think of an alternative *simple* HTML WYSIWYG editor that's ported separately from SeaMonkey?

(People who have never suffered LANDESK might not understand the question …)


----------



## jmos (Apr 2, 2022)

grahamperrin said:


> Can anyone think of an alternative *simple* HTML WYSIWYG editor that's ported separately from SeaMonkey?


Define "simple"  I thought LibreOffice offers a HTML editor, but that part seems to be history… But it still offers the HTML format in the save-dialog, which starts a wizard for exporting your document or presentation as a HTML page.





__





						Comparison of HTML editors - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Phishfry (Apr 24, 2022)

Around March 26 jmos updated us to Seamonkey-2.53.11.1

Thanks so much. I am rebuilding a 10yr old kiosk and wanted to build on 13.1-RC4.

Openbox kiosk with SeaMonkey is my short term goal while learning touchscreen setup.


----------



## jmos (May 4, 2022)

Today 2.53.12 has been released, and a moment ago my port.


----------



## ko56 (May 28, 2022)

Thank you very much for the port!
I'm attempting to build it right now, on 13.0-RELEASE-p11.
One question: the llvm on my system is 
`[ko@wiley ~]$ pkg info -x llvm
llvm13-13.0.1_2
[ko@wiley ~]$`
However the line
`${LOCALBASE}/bin/clang${LLVM_DEFAULT}:devel/llvm${LLVM}${LLVM_DEFAULT}`
in the Makefile results in llvm-9.0.1.  Is that version really necessary?


----------



## jmos (May 28, 2022)

Haven't done tests with the actual SeaMonkey and different LLVM versions, but older SeaMonkey versions worked with LLVM 13, too; So I would expect the actual port works with LLVM 13.

To get the dependencies low I decided to define the port to use the default LLVM version (as you noticed: I didn't define that version in the port, instead "LLVM_DEFAULT") - and that's still 90; This is defined in /usr/ports/Mk/bsd.default-versions.mk; But never ever modify that file, instead create a file /etc/make.conf, and write down there f.e.:

```
DEFAULT_VERSIONS+=llvm=13
```
Note: Untested, and the make.conf entry is just what I think it should be… Maybe someone correct me if I'm wrong here.

Edit: You can - of course - also edit the ports makefile to set your version


----------



## ko56 (May 29, 2022)

jmos said:


> Haven't done tests with the actual SeaMonkey and different LLVM versions, but older SeaMonkey versions worked with LLVM 13, too; So I would expect the actual port works with LLVM 13.
> 
> To get the dependencies low I decided to define the port to use the default LLVM version (as you noticed: I didn't define that version in the port, instead "LLVM_DEFAULT") - and that's still 90; This is defined in /usr/ports/Mk/bsd.default-versions.mk; But never ever modify that file, instead create a file /etc/make.conf, and write down there f.e.:
> 
> ...


OK, thanks. I ended up building with LLVM_DEFAULT, then deleted the llvm-90 package.

One question, which perhaps doesn't belong here.  Everything works fine, except the calendar/lightning.
After creating a test calendar, if I try to add a new event, I keep getting an error.
The following is from my .xsession-errors, I'm using xfce:


```
console.error: Lightning: 
  [calStorageCalendar] DB error: attempt to write a readonly database
exc: [Exception... "Component returned failure code: 0x80520013 (NS_ERROR_FILE_READ_ONLY) [mozIStorageStatement.executeStep]"  nsresult: "0x80520013 (NS_ERROR_FILE_READ_ONLY)"  location: "JS frame :: jar:file:///usr/local/lib/seamonkey/extensions/%7Be2fda1a4-762b-4020-b5ad-a41df1933103%7D.xpi!/components/calStorageCalendar.js :: writeRecurrence :: line 2184"  data: no]
JavaScript error: jar:file:///usr/local/lib/seamonkey/extensions/%7Be2fda1a4-762b-4020-b5ad-a41df1933103%7D.xpi!/components/calStorageCalendar.js, line 2184: NS_ERROR_FILE_READ_ONLY: Component returned failure code: 0x80520013 (NS_ERROR_FILE_READ_ONLY) [mozIStorageStatement.executeStep]
```

I searched the web for this with no success. Do you have any idea/suggestion?


----------



## trev (May 30, 2022)

ko56 said:


> [calStorageCalendar] DB error: attempt to write a readonly database



Check file/directory permissions? 

I compile SeaMonkey from the source tar these days and have not encountered this - my calendar works fine.


----------



## jmos (May 30, 2022)

ko56 said:


> I ended up building with LLVM_DEFAULT, then deleted the llvm-90 package.


If you took care of automatic an explicit installed packages/ports you can do a `pkg autoremove` - that would remove llvm90 as well as all other build dependencies from your installation.


ko56 said:


> After creating a test calendar, if I try to add a new event, I keep getting an error.


Checked on a new users profile: works here. See trev's answer #223, it complains "read only". (Note that I don't use that function for my daily work - I've written my own calendar).


----------



## ko56 (May 30, 2022)

jmos said:


> If you took care of automatic an explicit installed packages/ports you can do a `pkg autoremove` - that would remove llvm90 as well as all other build dependencies from your installation.
> 
> Checked on a new users profile: works here. See trev's answer #223, it complains "read only". (Note that I don't use that function for my daily work - I've written my own calendar).


OK, problem solved, thanks.  I had messed up my profile somehow.  Creating a new one fixed the problem.

On a different subject, have you considered making this port official? I came to SeaMonkey after using PaleMoon for a while, until the port was cancelled after a long history of back-and-forth. (See here, if interested: https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=251117).

Now it seems to me that SeaMonkey is a major alternative to Firefox/Thunderbird for FreeBSD users who are looking for a "classic" interface in their browser and email client.


----------



## fernandel (May 30, 2022)

How useful is browser? Are there any plugins like uBlock Origin?
Thank you.


----------



## Phishfry (May 30, 2022)

Everything works on SeaMonkey. I do come across the occasional site that it won't work with. Very rare.
Ublock Origin works well you do need to use the legacy version.








						Releases · gorhill/uBlock-for-firefox-legacy
					

uBlock Origin for Firefox legacy-based browsers. Contribute to gorhill/uBlock-for-firefox-legacy development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com


----------



## jmos (May 31, 2022)

ko56 said:


> On a different subject, have you considered making this port official?


SeaMonkeys build process still depends on Python 2.7, which port has set an EXPIRATION_DATE on 2020-12-31 (so it should have been deleted long ago - "almost one year no update" was enough to kick of the SeaMonkey port, while an update was known to be around). You won't have luck to add a new port that depends on a port that has to be deleted.

Getting rid of that dependency is a known todo in the developers discussions, but I wouldn't expect this to be solved soon. Also: I don't want to be an official port manager - I'm not loading up on any more ballast for now. If you want to: Go for it.


fernandel said:


> How useful is browser?


Well, there are "web programmers" that are checking for the browser itself instead of the render engine, so some pages tell you you should update your browser to the latest version while using the latest version. Some are failing with their JavaScript because of buggy browser detections - instead of simply writing standard compliant code (there is really no need to add special code for special browsers since many, many years); Over the last months f.e. deepl.com didn't work (now it works again), and YouTubes "Studio" says you should use another browser… but: it works (but I'm using only a few features it offers, so maybe…). But such examples are rare.
I'm using the SeaMonkey browser for a part of my daily work: creating huge, extensive web applications. I am fully satisfied with it.


----------



## tuaris (Jun 16, 2022)

I think something has changed with the most recent ports tree


```
[00:02:24] Warning: (www/seamonkey): Error: www/seamonkey depends on nonexistent origin 'devel/autoconf213' (moved to devel/autoconf2.13); Please contact maintainer of the port to fix this.
[00:02:27] Error: Fatal errors encountered gathering initial ports metadata
```


----------



## jbo (Jun 16, 2022)

tuaris said:


> Please contact maintainer of the port to fix this.


You should probably do that then 
Alternatively, file a bug: https://bugs.freebsd.org


----------



## zirias@ (Jun 16, 2022)

jbodenmann said:


> You should probably do that then


Adding a dot (yes, I mean `.`) to the port's Makefile might be a good start for getting in touch with ports, though


----------



## Phishfry (Jun 16, 2022)

Looks like a late May change may be responsible.
Last commits:





						263970 – devel/autoconf*: Restructure to prepare for 2.71
					






					bugs.freebsd.org
				








						259556 – devel/autoconf: optionalize INFO
					






					bugs.freebsd.org
				




I don't think a dot character is valid for a port directory is it?
devel/autoconf213/

From commit hook:


> Rename autoconf 2.13 port directory, package, and command all to
> autoconf2.13 just like ports like perl and python.


----------



## Phishfry (Jun 16, 2022)

I had trouble finding documentation on allowed characters in a ports name. Dashes are allowed.
But I was unsure that dots were. Nothing in /usr/ports/Mk/bsd.port.mk for help.

In current porters handbook:
_Chapter 2. Making a new port_
There is no talk of port name at all let alone naming convention.

I had a look at an old FreeBSD 4.4 manual for guidance on PORTNAME.


			Package Names
		

That seems to indicate that version was not in PORTNAME.
What happened? Multiple program versions overtook the old system?


----------



## jmos (Jun 17, 2022)

Adding the dot does the trick, the port is updated.

Spend yesterday a lot of time with the new SeaMonkey beta version (and found the autoconf change myself); From the release notes of 2.53.13b1: "Starting the switch from Python 2 to Python 3 in the build system." While that sounds great it still needs Python 2.7, and the build fails… (to be more specific: I'm able to build a Firefox binary with it, but the configure step already fails to handle the "comm/suite" option). I think I'll have to write a bug report today.


----------



## crypt47 (Jul 11, 2022)

Hello, I havn't following the thread (Sorry for that), but there is a new release of  SeaMonkey 2.53.13. The support of python has been dropped so we may expect the port which builds nicly, right?



			SeaMonkey 2.53.13 is out! | SeaMonkey Project Blog


----------



## jmos (Jul 11, 2022)

crypt47 said:


> Hello, I havn't following the thread (Sorry for that), but there is a new release of  SeaMonkey 2.53.13.


Still not on the mainpage, and: My tests are running since ~1 hour.


crypt47 said:


> The support of python has been dropped


It still uses Python 2.7 for the build process, and: Python won't be dropped - instead the efforts not to rely on 2.7 have been started.


----------



## crypt47 (Jul 11, 2022)

jmos said:


> Still not on the mainpage, and: My tests are running since ~1 hour.
> 
> It still uses Python 2.7 for the build process, and: Python won't be dropped - instead the efforts not to rely on 2.7 have been started.


yes, my mistake, the python 2.7 is dropped. but you are saying you've checked exactly the last version and it still requres 2.7 to build?


----------



## jmos (Jul 11, 2022)

crypt47 said:


> yes, my mistake, the python 2.7 is dropped.


No. From https://www.seamonkey-project.org/releases/seamonkey2.53.13/: "Starting the switch from Python 2 to Python 3 in the build system." The cunfigure-step still executes the python 2.7 binary. To get rid of it will take some time.

Anyway, port upgraded: https://jmos.net/download/ports-20220711.tar.xz


----------



## crypt47 (Jul 11, 2022)

jmos said:


> No. From https://www.seamonkey-project.org/releases/seamonkey2.53.13/: "Starting the switch from Python 2 to Python 3 in the build system." The cunfigure-step still executes the python 2.7 binary. To get rid of it will take some time.
> 
> Anyway, port upgraded: https://jmos.net/download/ports-20220711.tar.xz



I see. Thank you for the explanation and thank you for the port. It's the good news they are still working on seamonkey. I recently tried to switch to kmail and it crashed all the time. It was a good client long ago though.


----------



## crypt47 (Jul 11, 2022)

jmos said:


> No. From https://www.seamonkey-project.org/releases/seamonkey2.53.13/:


I'm going to try the new version. As I'm usually after email client only, I'll change a few options (like disable audio and choose only mail to build), but I also noticed there are few compilation flags that disappeared. Is it my change or yours?

> MOZ_OPTIONS+= --enable-llvm-hacks
> MOZ_OPTIONS+= --enable-sandbox


----------



## jmos (Jul 11, 2022)

crypt47 said:


> Is it my change or yours?
> 
> > MOZ_OPTIONS+= --enable-llvm-hacks
> > MOZ_OPTIONS+= --enable-sandbox


Those options were never part of my port.


----------



## jmos (Sep 29, 2022)

2.53.14 is released, and the port is already updated


----------



## JLAIP (Sep 29, 2022)

jmos said:


> 2.53.14 is released, and the port is already updated


I don't see a new freebsd port listed (or is the Linux port compatible with 'bsd?), but I'll update my Windows PC that's running SeaMonkey. Thank you!


----------



## jmos (Sep 30, 2022)

JLAIP said:


> I don't see a new freebsd port listed


Because it isn't listed anywhere I've simply linked to it


----------



## Phishfry (Oct 30, 2022)

I see you have a newer version.
Thank You.

Because I am getting senile I am going to post my make command for using packages for this port.
make install-missing-packages
`make build-depends-list | cut -c 12- | xargs pkg install -A -y`
`make reinstall`


----------

